
Type this in your console - valgaze
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;wesbos&#x2F;cd16b8b1815825f111a2<p><pre><code>  speechSynthesis.onvoiceschanged = function() {
      var msg = new SpeechSynthesisUtterance();
      msg.voice = this.getVoices().filter(v =&gt; v.name == &#x27;Cellos&#x27;)[0];
      msg.text = Object.keys(window).join(&#x27; &#x27;);
      this.speak(msg);
    };</code></pre>
======
ratfacemcgee
nah I'm good thanks.

